# Mk4 or 5 steering wheel in mk3?



## swaggerjacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Can someone help me out..
I'm wondering if I can run a mk5 stering wheel in my mk3 will it fit rite on like a mk4 wheel would??

Also if it's possible maybe someone has a mk4 or 5 wheel for sale or saw one fs
thanks guys..


----------



## SHAUNYBOY (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a mk6 steering fitted in my mk3 jetta, the splines line up and it bolts down, but the problem is you need to fabricate a ring so the horn still works and also need to make a plan for the indicator cancellation to work.

Im still figuring that one out......


----------



## swaggerjacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok thank you
that looks nice btw


----------



## 907VR6 (Feb 22, 2012)

SHAUNYBOY said:


> I have a mk6 steering fitted in my mk3 jetta, the splines line up and it bolts down, but the problem is you need to fabricate a ring so the horn still works and also need to make a plan for the indicator cancellation to work.
> 
> Im still figuring that one out......


 that red leather is SO SICK!!! and the mk6 steering wheel and shifter bring the interior up to the 21st century. i really really really like the red leather though.


----------



## SHAUNYBOY (Oct 12, 2004)

907VR6 said:


> that red leather is SO SICK!!! and the mk6 steering wheel and shifter bring the interior up to the 21st century. i really really really like the red leather though.


 Thanks...its a bitch to keep clean though lol


----------

